# Seeds on a string



## greybeard (Feb 5, 2017)

Not sure what kind of bush this is from.




davids weeds -) by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr
28-80 3.5-5.6 Nikon film camera kit lens w/RAYNOX 150 @ f/16  iso 100


----------

